# An interesting conversation with a Rogers Rep



## sAFETY (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been weighing my options with Rogers and Fido lately, contemplating taking the iPhone plunge. After reading a few threads here about the 'Apple Package' for data that Rogers has started offering, I started asking around at Rogers locations and this morning had an interesting exchange with a rep in a Rogers B&M location.

I asked about calling packages to go with the $65 for 1Gig plan and she asked what phone I was going to use it with. When I told her I was considering an unlocked iPhone, she told me I could always wait 'till December and get a better deal with a contract on the iPhone when they release it for Christmas.

I chuckled and said 'Are you sure about that', to which she responded that she was 100% certain as she has been informed in more than one sales meetings that the iPhone is coming, the deal is done, and it's 100% exclusive to Rogers (though I hope this also means Fido as well, seeing as they've got the best phone plans).

I asked for some sort of official confirmation and she told me that the official announcement hadn't been made yet, but it's coming. The other person behind the counter seemed to agree.

This seems to gel with their new data plans, and the timing would make sense.

The one thing that I couldn't believe is that she claimed that the pricing would be VERY competitive with the US iPhone plans. Yeah right, like Rogers would offer unlimited(ish) data when they don't have to...

Anyways, take this as you will, I just found it interesting and thought I'd share.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

:yawn:


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Those who disbelieve Rogers would be competitive with AT&T pricing have little clue about Apple or Steve Jobs. IF Rogers wants the iPhone it WILL be on Steve Jobs terms. Every Rogers rep I've spoken to has said the iPhone is coming. When....???

When Apple negotiated the music in the Canadian iTMS he stipulated the songs would sell for 99 cents, the same as the US. It's his way or no way. The iPhone is no different. You watch.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

sAFETY said:


> I've been weighing my options with Rogers and Fido lately, contemplating taking the iPhone plunge. After reading a few threads here about the 'Apple Package' for data that Rogers has started offering, I started asking around at Rogers locations and this morning had an interesting exchange with a rep in a Rogers B&M location.
> 
> I asked about calling packages to go with the $65 for 1Gig plan and she asked what phone I was going to use it with. When I told her I was considering an unlocked iPhone, she told me I could always wait 'till December and get a better deal with a contract on the iPhone when they release it for Christmas.
> 
> ...


This coincides with what I was told recently by someone who works with one of the two companies in this "relationship". It's a reliable source.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

I wonder what that'll mean for those of us with unlocked US versions of the phone? I don't mind paying a bit of premium for 4 months of early use, but if a Rogers version comes out at Christmas, I'm gonna want to go legit. Would we be able to get firmware allowing Rogers activation, or would we all be screwed by the AT&T activation screen?


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

The HTC TyTN with Rogers is $399.99 with a data and voice contract. I bought my iphone for the same price with no contract in the US. So I have no regrets buying early. I doubt the iphone will be better than that price with or without a contract.

But, I really hope too that the unlocked iphones can be used with the latest firmware. I'm sure that the phone they sell at Rogers will be the same as the US model.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Two things to add to this converasation.

1) Whil I'm no doubt people are sick of the 'I heard from this rogers employee'... a friend of mine has a friend who works as a consultant at rogers. He assures me we'll see the iPhone in Canada in two weeks.

2) Having an iPhone already, I'm going to assume that it will work with Rogers, although perhaps we'll have to ask Rogers for a new Rogers/iPhone sim card. But it's not like they're going to say no? They want our money.

That said, there's no way the iPhone will be different than the US version. It's the same phone. Thus... it should work.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

emalen said:


> That said, there's no way the iPhone will be different than the US version. It's the same phone.


Except that when you boot up the US one, it gives you an AT&T activation screen and doesn't accept anything other than an AT&T sim. I suppose in the event of a Rogers iphone there would be a firmware upgrade, but whether it would be as simple as restoring to the newest firmware.... I'm not one to judge, that's why I threw the question out there.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

The phones all have their own software on them that are for that phone. Your phone will probably still say at&t.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

yeah, i'm definitely curious about this as well.. because with signing up with at&t, you must use itunes to do it. hardware-wise though, it's the exact same phone, so if someone made available the firmware for the rogers version, i have a feeling that would work...


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Just a question.... Wasn't at&t offering these phones on a pay as you go?


----------



## gdiener (Oct 6, 2007)

*Just Talked to Rogers*

Just updated my old blackberry plan to the 1GB for $65. All in all I am paying about $13 more a month to go from $25mb/month to 1GB/month (same voice plan) The CR told me that because I am a Rogers customer there will be no charge to switch to another data plan if Rogers comes out with something different and better if they happen to officially release the iphone in Canada. Big question is whether I will be able to officially update my unlocked iphone if it becomes official between Apple and Rogers. I asked her specifically about the iphone coming to Rogers and she wasn't able to give me any information on that.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## gdiener (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes, I have. I still have my BB Curve and I am holding on to it for now. I suppose if I choose to go back to my BB, then I could always change my data plan again. At this point, I am going to wait and see what happens with the "Apple coming to Rogers" rumor. At some point I may have the curve unlocked and sell it on ebay. As it stands I have most of the functionality of my curve on my iphone (plus alot more with the iphone). I am having my imap email also forwarded as a text message which functions like push email. When the text message comes in, I know I have email or a text message.


----------



## aKOL (Oct 14, 2007)

sAFETY said:


> I've been weighing my options with Rogers and Fido lately, contemplating taking the iPhone plunge. After reading a few threads here about the 'Apple Package' for data that Rogers has started offering, I started asking around at Rogers locations and this morning had an interesting exchange with a rep in a Rogers B&M location.
> 
> I asked about calling packages to go with the $65 for 1Gig plan and she asked what phone I was going to use it with. When I told her I was considering an unlocked iPhone, she told me I could always wait 'till December and get a better deal with a contract on the iPhone when they release it for Christmas.
> 
> ...


I went to two Rogers Wireless stores in Toronto recently (Yorkville and Harbourfront) and was told "perhaps December" and "December" so that seems to coincide with what you were told. However, when I asked at the Apple store in the Eaton Centre, I was told that's untrue and that there are no plans. Then I e-mailed Rogers and got the same generic e-mail they've been sending out for almost a year...What does it all mean?


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

aKOL said:


> I went to two Rogers Wireless stores in Toronto recently (Yorkville and Harbourfront) and was told "perhaps December" and "December" so that seems to coincide with what you were told. However, when I asked at the Apple store in the Eaton Centre, I was told that's untrue and that there are no plans. Then I e-mailed Rogers and got the same generic e-mail they've been sending out for almost a year...What does it all mean?


It means that Apple has trained its staff very well


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

Gene Rayburn said:


> It means that Apple has trained their staff very well


Or, Apple has trained its staff better than Rogers has trained theirs.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

> Yeah right, like Rogers would offer unlimited(ish) data when they don't have to.../QUOTE]
> 
> Thinking more, maybe they will have to since there is competition with Bell/Telus after all. Even though we lack competition in GSM, this might be enough...It would be a good business decision for Rogers in the end since their customer base will increase.


----------

